# Friday Poll: List your SPORTS related injuries



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Flash back to Wednesday (5/12). A co-worker and I are bike commuting back to our respective homes on a flat bike trail called The Green River Trail. Yes, this is the one in the same Green River made famous by serial killer Gary Ridgway; but I digress. Paul and I are on our road bikes riding along at 17mph (sustained) when out of the clear blue I lay the bike down on the left side. I now have a raspberry on my hip, and left a couple of inches of skin on the pavement from my left elbow and my knee. 

Back to today. As I’m (cautiously) riding into work today, I tried to remember EVERY single sports related injury I’ve ever had since I was a small boy. Here now is that list:

1.	Concussion: age 7 riding a bike w/out a helmet 
2.	Concussion: age 9 skateboarding at night ran into a kid coming in the opposite direction who also had no lights.
3.	Concussion: age 16 slammed into a wall by someone trying to block my shot in basketball
4.	Pulled Hamstrings in both legs: multiple times
5.	Pulled Quadriceps in both legs: multiple times
6.	Torn Hamstrings in both legs
7.	Torn Quadriceps in both legs
8.	Strained calve muscles on both legs
9.	Broken left Fibula
10.	Broken right Tibia: needing two surgeries and now has a metal rod inserted
11.	Jammed (at one point or another) all 10 fingers: many years of playing basketball
12.	Torn Hip flexor
13.	Sprained both ankles (multiple times) also basketball related
14.	Pinched Ulna Nerve
15.	Sprained right wrist
16.	Impinged right shoulder
17.	Bulged disc (lumbar): from cliff diving into a lake and hitting the water in a weird angle.
18.	Shin splints
19.	Tendonitis in both knees
20.	Sprained neck: rather violent endo last year on the North Shore Vancouver, BC
21.	Various cuts, bruises, scratches, lacerations, etc.; on legs, knees, elbows and forearms.

I’m sure I’ve had other injuries, but the concussions prevent me from remembering them all Ha!! 

So, what’s your list? List only sports related injuries. Photographic evidence a plus. I can’t find the pictures of my right leg surgeries or else I would share. If someone could contact Huffyboy, let him know that this is a post he can relate too.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Jan 17, 2004)

*Don't dwell on your shortcomings*

Only Evel Kneivel has you beat.

Don't remind me of my basketball injuries. You've got to be willing to take an unpadded shot anytime you go to the hoop and roll an ankle anytime you leave the ground.

That kind of list would make any sane person hang it up.

Mike


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*wow...*

heres mine
lots of broken noses (6) -water polo (5) pole vaulting (1)
two broken finger- water polo
numerous shoulder injuries (3 requiring surgery)- swimming and water polo
torn hip flexer- pole vaulting
torn quad- biking
fractured heel bone- biking 
shin splints
cracked rib-biking
a "bone" bruise on thigh-biking
sprained ankles-pole vaulting
tendonitis in both biceps-swimming
displacement of ulnar nerve in both elbows requiring minor surgery-swimming and water polo
and that just about sums it up.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

*geez, can I remember them all*

1. displaced two front incisors (still have them) from biking into a brick lamp pedastel. approx age 8
2. stitches 9 or so times, 8 years of wrestling, etc.
3.seperated shoulder
4.3 knee scopes, 1 ACL reconstruction (vball, wrestling, soccer)
5. concussions, wrestling
6. too many sprained wrists, ankles, joints to count, along with pulled/torn muscles
7. ruptured achilles tendon (e.g. two floppy pieces not attached, worse one so far), soccer
8. broken finger, soccer
9. broken nose, wrestling
10. three broken helmets on Amassa's Back, not sure if consussions or not, but I didn't feel good after any of the crashes

Hmm...seems long enough I suppose, and a crappy pic of the inside of my knee for good measure. Notice how few are biking related. I do crash a lot, but that usually just involves removed skin and bruises.

Kirk


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

*OK I'll Play...*

big thorn through shoe and foot while running at school
cut needing stitches and lost tooth from accidently getting in the middle of a rock throwing contest while swimming
concussion from slamming heads with basketball coach in 8th grade
jammed/broken finger and cracked ribs from same year playing basketball
sprained ankles from HS bb
sprained knee from HS bb which turned out to be torn cartilege and ACL
college bb 1.5 years later surgery to fix torn cartilege, ACL not mentioned as a problem
twice messed up bad knee having to have fluids drained w/ big needle
sprained ankle and frontal road rash from tripping on traffic thingy while jogging and sliding across road on stomach
broken wrist while skating with my daughter
big scrape on chin from low speed OTB
stitches in good knee from bike crash during a race, the land owner sewed it up in his kitchen
surgery on bad knee to clean up more torn cartilege, AHA ACL found graphed to PCL from 20 year old original injury
stitches again in good knee, again from a fall during a race
before








you can see the scar from the first stitches, an upside down V
after shot








now the 2 scars look like the anarchy symbol


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Sprained Ankle*

I sprained both my ankles not from bombing down a mountain or tackling a very technical trail but from DISMOUNTING my bike, yes I'm clumsy. Boy it hurted, that was 6 month ago and it still hurts. Thank goodness nothing broke I think?

Slight concussion when my MTB tires just slipped and I came crashing down head first, my helmet saved my life.

Nerve damage in my left leg after doing a endo descending a steep hill.

OTHER NON MTB Related injuries included dislocated left arm (several times) while playing when I was a kid (I was able to put it back by myself)

Surprisely I haven't had any broken bones or body parts dispite my clumsiness.



Mellow Yellow said:


> Flash back to Wednesday (5/12). A co-worker and I are bike commuting back to our respective homes on a flat bike trail called The Green River Trail. Yes, this is the one in the same Green River made famous by serial killer Gary Ridgway; but I digress. Paul and I are on our road bikes riding along at 17mph (sustained) when out of the clear blue I lay the bike down on the left side. I now have a raspberry on my hip, and left a couple of inches of skin on the pavement from my left elbow and my knee.
> 
> Back to today. As I'm (cautiously) riding into work today, I tried to remember EVERY single sports related injury I've ever had since I was a small boy. Here now is that list:
> 
> ...


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*I must be doing something wrong....*

Aside from bruises, cuts, scrapes, etc, I can only lay claim to a broken nose and a few stitches in the chin.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Flash back to Wednesday (5/12). A co-worker and I are bike commuting back to our respective homes on a flat bike trail called The Green River Trail. Yes, this is the one in the same Green River made famous by serial killer Gary Ridgway; but I digress. Paul and I are on our road bikes riding along at 17mph (sustained) when out of the clear blue I lay the bike down on the left side. I now have a raspberry on my hip, and left a couple of inches of skin on the pavement from my left elbow and my knee.
> 
> (and so on...)


4 y.o.: Walking _up_ a slide (one of the metal ones that fearmongers and liability lawyers have hectored out of existence) in my cowboy boots, slipped and smacked my chin, earning a stitch - I still have the scar;

8 y.o.: Playing "toss-up" in my grandparent's yard, missed a catch which hit directly on my nose;

14 y.o.: JRA on my skateboard, slipped and broke my wrist (the day before computer camp!);

~19-20 y.o.: riding as fast as I could through a parking lot after dark (late to work), I slammed my shoulder full-on into a signpost, broke my collarbone.

~ 20 y.o.: hot-tubbing at a hotel and drinking heavily. Dove into the shallow end of the pool to cool off, my racing dive turned into a jacknife. 7 stitches and a stern lecture about spinal injuries.

Other than that, none. I've always been an overcautious wussy, and have thus avoided injury for the most part.


----------



## Gripped (Jan 26, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> So, what's your list? List only sports related injuries. Photographic evidence a plus.


1) See Saw related accident at age 6: 4 stiches in my noggin.
2) Downhill skateboard wipeout age 9: Lots of road rash. Lost most of the skin on top of my forearm plus other smaller abrasions.
3) Failure to call pop fly age 11: Snapped off two front teeth when colliding with pitcher (I was playing 1st).

(lots of minor stuff I can't remember in here)

4) Hit by car while bike commuting age 23: Broken finger, sprained wrist, sprained ankle, pebbles embedded in helmet (this was 1 week after I started wearing a helmet).
5) Elbowed by teammate while going for rebound in basketball age 25: Three stiches above my right eye.
5) Crashed hopping piled snow (5-10 feet high) on my mtb the day after Xmas age 27: Broken collarbone.

(lots of minor mtb wrecks)

6) Climbing accident, fell ~60 feet (not a grounder) age 31: Basular skull fracture, nasty abrasions, concussion, loss on consiousness (see picture)










(lots of flappers, scraped knees, and sore shoulders from climbing)

7) Inline Skating wipeout age 34: Lots of road rash on calf, thigh, hip, elbow.

8) Road racing accident age 37: Got taken down in the sprint at 35mph. LOTS of road rash. Still have scars almost a year later.

9) Trail ride on a 'cross bike age 37: Washed out on a corner, slammed into the ground. Broken helmet, dislocated shoulder.

(numerous 'cross racing bumps and scrapes)

I think that's the major highlights.


----------



## enduroguy (Feb 3, 2004)

*And yet again!*

I have tons of injuries from years of "action" type sports, my most recent was yesterday, damn it. I'll limit this list to those types of injuries. I'm such a klutz that my list would ber too long if I listed them all!
age 8 road rash on my entire back and chest after hitting a rock w/my clay wheeled skateboard (OK I'm aging myself now!) 
age 8 stitches in head after hitting a retaining wall on my skateboard
age 9 more stitches in head after hitting tree on my bike head on.
age 10 Almost lost big toe in spokes, stitched back together.
age 11 lacerated elbow-bike ("cool! You can see the bone")
numerous crashes till I was 14
age 14 broken ankle 2X in 8 months-skateboarding
age 15 sprained wrist-
age 16- sprained neck-competitive rope swinging over a shallow creek hanging upside down when stick thru rope broke.
3 days later, same rope swing, concussion and soft spot on the back of my head when the rope broke and I hit a scaffold w/back of my noggin (dad was pissed!)
multiple sprained ankles, wrists etc skateboarding till I was 21
age 22, 3 broken ribs when body slammed by a perfect 4 foot barrel in the shorebreak while surfing
age 27 broken collarbone-Mtn biking (1st Mtn bike injury)
age 28 contusion of vertabrae in neck-pedal clipped a sapling for a hi speed head auger
multiple minor injuries till last couple of years Mtn biking. Since then, 2 broken hands, saw God smile at me on what chould have been a potentially fatal OTB endo off a almost cliff.
Severe wrenching of joints and loss of bodily fluids in a scary downhill crash that my friends have deemed the worst wreck they have ever witnessed! My wife bough me body armor after that one.
Yesterday, Endo w/new cleats, knee totally wrecked, can't see orthopedic Dr till Thur. Wish me well, cuz my wife is really ticked off at me. Wants me to stop riding "technical" trails. Told her "no way" May as well ride rails to trails if you can't push it a bit!! Sucks being 44 and wanting to ride like you're 24!! EnduroGuy!
Oh yeah, broke my front brake lever, CRAP!


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

*Stupidest Injury???*

Don't know it there's any prize for the dumbest injury - but here are my entries:

Age 7 - Get inspired by winter olympics on TV. Attempt 'ski jumping' off top of basement stairs. Forget about overhang. Smack head causing reverse summersault and back-bruising landing.

Age 9 - On the warm-up circle in little league. Feet together (??). Batter hits a ground ball, which richochets off the V formed by my two feet, hops up & nails me in the chest - lays me out. Dad pulls me out of baseball & buys me an Atari. Thanks Dad.

Anyone else???


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

gymnastics, classical dance, swimming, downhill skiing, cycling...

here's the highlight list
numerous broken fingers
chronic shin splints
ITB syndrome (leading to arthroscopic surgery on my right knee)
broken nose (falling face first out of a back flip)
torn rotator cuff
shreaded elbow tendons/ligaments (twice)
mild concussion (maybe 2)
osteoarthritus in both big toes (thus ending any aspirations i may have had in classical dance)
suspected broken scafoid (6 weeks w/ a cast on my left arm before they figured out it was just badly bruised)
shattered pelvis
compression fracture of C-6

considering my chosen sports, i'd say i'm doing pretty well.

rt


----------



## capt pearl (Mar 10, 2004)

*"you need to work on not falling..."*

I've got great friends. Very helpful advice.

Best early wreck - riding bike w/ no shirt, T-bone a big-0 doggie and go over the bars. brief view of "stars" and cheap weight loss on dorsal epidermis. yum.

Best late wreck - All Hallow's Eve last year I have a 0 (that's z-e-r-o) mph fall over in rock garden. hey, it's not my fault. the guy in front of me stopped. I hit my leg on a baby head and get a swollen leg for 6 weeks of hobbling and discomfort. I didn't just put my foot down, why?

Latest wreck - 2 weeks ago - veeeeery slow fall over. babyhead in other thigh. No "major" swelling, just usually bruises, cuts, and limps (well, I DID keep riding until I had a lot of blood-n-bruises to display). My wife is (not) impressed. I didn't just put my foot down, why?

-capt p


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

*The one I can't forget...*

Anybody here know what an alpine slide is?

I was about 10, going way too fast of the ol Alpine Slide in Breckenridge (I think), started rocking, couldn't stop, flipped the cart, stopped quickly with my forehead on the fiberglass tube. ugg...


----------



## TNJED® (Dec 30, 2003)

*Broken back...*

1 ruptured, 2 bulging discs. Surgery in '01. Good ever since...*knocking on wood.

Jed


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Not too many*

severed tendon to left thumb while trying to cross a river, slipped on a rock and impailed my left hand when I was 5. After two surguries and two years of recovery, it was back to normal... apart from the 3 inch scar down my wrist. I guess when you cut a tendon it rolls up like a windowshade. fwip fwip fwip fwip!

concussion from 'black diamond' tandem cardboard sliding. I still have the dent on the top of my head.

concussion from playing tag in schoolyard, failing to avoid a tetherball poll. Scar under eyebrow and school photo shoot was the following week. I am imortalized with a nasty black eye.

hairline fracture of left femur while playing street football and running into parked car at full speed

sprained knee while slipping a foot off my BMXer while trying to clear doubles when I was 13

boxer break on right hand from breaking a chain and going OTB on my roadie with 30 pounds of pack on my back when I was 16

Sprained ankle while loading bike on car last summer. Still not 100%.

2 cracked ribs while rolling down the inside of a tight switchback second ride on clipless pedals two years ago. I still have a kink in my back to this day.

... dang, I was a rather klutzy kid!


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

many cuts, sprains, stitches and bruises from just being a kid

2 broken fingers right hand (biking)
1 broken left clavicle (kickball)
broken knuckle right hand (raquetball)
cracked left 5th rib with repeated injury (biking)
cracked right elbow (bunny hopping)
a near constant rash of poison ivy (my trails)
tree rashes (biking)
helluva bruise on right thigh from falling on baby head from near zero mph (biking)
3 long scars on my left arm from a tree having reached out to grab me (biking)


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

"osteoarthritus in both big toes (thus ending any aspirations i may have had in classical dance)"

RT...the guys around here would love to have see you in your tutu.  I'd look like a dancing elephant.

Me:
too many scars, scrapes, and bumps when I was a kid. I was and still am a klutz. 
age 5: jumped into a swimming pool backwards. hit the doctor when he tried to put a stitch in my chin. got sent home with a bandaid. 
age 20: busted helmet from a fall off a horse
age: 23ish: hit by a car on my road bike. torn shoulder muscles, severe neck pain. kept me off the bike for 3 days
age 25: tore all muscles in my lower back from lifting a 300 pound printer at work. 4 months of PT, still have problems
age 26: bad fall at a race when a beginner who was preriding the course and shouldn't have been out there during the sport race took me out. 4 weeks of no walking because of an injured knee. 4 days off the bike. 
age 27: fall at Mt. Snow NORBA National; bruise every muscle in my left leg. Knee was the size of a basketball. 2 days off the bike and a week not walking on the knee
age 29: slid out in gravel during the first turn of the first race of the year. knee required 4 stitches. 

Those are the only ones I can remember.


*knock on wood*


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*An unpleasant trip down memory lane...*

Okay...here goes:

Age 4: Severe laceration, 12 stitches to left pinkie finger...tore it mostly off on a slippery slide that had a crack at the top...just big enough for a 4 year old pinkie finger.

Age 6: Broken jaw, concussion, 48 stitches inside mouth - diving into an irrigation canal that was unfortunately turned off and emptied earlier that morning. Don't remember much about this one, but my brother (4) gave the dive rave reviews!

Age 6.5: First bike injury! Concussion and lacerations from running into a barbed wire fence while downhilling on my green Schwinn Sting Ray...tore a hole in the banana seat too!

Age 10: Concussion, contusions, sprained wrist from almost jumping a water line trench in the neighborhood on my brother's bike.

Age 15: Complete dislocation of left shoulder - high school football...did manage to hold onto the pass, though.

Age 16: Complete dislocation of right shoulder, lacerations to back and right arm, complications from infection requiring minor surgery - cased a double jump on my Honda MR175 while riding without a shirt...did have a helmet on though.

Age 17: Concussion - high school football again...diving for a fumble and met their linebacker head on. Recovered the fumble, but missed the rest of the season. After this, my pediatrician retired on the proceeds of my head injuries.

Age 18: First in a long series of serious sprains to my right ankle...pickup basketball...still struggling with that damn ankle 24 years later.

Age 25: Partial tear of right anterior cruciate ligament...pickup basketball again.

Age 27: Laceration to right calf, 4 stitches - chain breaks on crux move and right calf impales itself on chainring...still can see subsurface grease to this day.

Age 31: Broken right thumb: over the bars and into the rocks when a sharp rock tears Ritchey front tire to shreds on a descent. Remember those red, soft-compound Ritchey tires...I hate those *******s. Taped hand to handlebar to finish ride.

Turned into a couch potato and had a pretty uneventful decade until this winter.

Age 41: Severely bruised tailbone and sore back all winter after trying to learn to snowboard with my 15 year old son...I'll learn to jump that damn thing yet!

Of course, I'm ignoring all the bumps and bruises that a fat old man gets whilst trying to relearn to ride a bike after many years off. Whew...I'm sore and tired just reliving these injuries...think I'll go take a nap!


----------



## huffyboy_resurrected (Jan 3, 2005)

*U called?*



Mellow Yellow said:


> If someone could contact Huffyboy, let him know that this is a post he can relate too.


You rang? That's a pretty long list...

-matt


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Clav and some change*

colar bone...yeah i also swallowed a quarter in college...yeah you guess it i was playin' quarters!


----------



## kostcoguy (Sep 17, 2004)

1. Age 3-5(?) - sprained wrist learning to ride a bike. 
2. Age 8 - Brother kicks a soccer ball at me while I'm biking, severe back pain.
3. Age 13-15(?) - Doing back flips into the pool, don't clear the lip and slam my head into it upside down. Nearly knocked out, severe bleeding, no concussion. 
4. Age 13 - Knock knee cap out of place skateboarding. Physical therapy for 3 months, miss 1 season of lacrosse and miss junior olympics for lacrosse.
5. Age 15 - Playing football in the forest, trip over a stump and go straight down and hit my head on a rock. Concussion, and can't open my jaw all the way for 3 weeks.
6. Age 18 - (today) Slip on a box snowboarding, severe shin pain, possibly re-aggravated previous knee injury, possibly missing my senior year of lacrosse.
7. The past three lacrosse seasons - shin splints.
8. Various broken fingers from lacrosse.
9. Countless pulled muscles
10. Countless cuts, bruises, etc.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

i'll play....

age 10: sliding into third base, my left wrist was crushed, resulting in several breaks. i did manage to get up and score the winning run, though. 

age 15: racing a friend on a borrowed bike. crashed. had one end of the handlebar in my groin, the other end in the ground. the force of my body landing on the handlebar bent them in half (chromo bmx bar). severed femoral artery, emergency surgery, arterial graft, 25 staples. 

several other broken bones, concussions, stitches, and staples.....but none sports related.  

the_dude


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh me too, me too*

I missed this one when it originally aired. 
Let's see
7 - broken left tibia, flat tracking.
12 - broken right ankle, motocross. 
17 - broken right ankle again, concussion, motocross. 
24 - broken left thumb, broken right ankle again, this time with torn ligament thingies, motocross.
24 - Concussion, motocross.
25 - another concussion, lotsa road rash, Road race.

28 - torn left rotator cuff, bruised ribs and kidneys, you guessed it, motocross. 
29 - massive hematoma right quadricep and concussion, motocross, quit motocross.

33 - concussion, road rash, Road race.

36 - cracked right femur, 24 hour mtb race.
38 - Bruised sternum and ribs, 24 hour mtb race.
38 - This baby









Additionally, many, many cuts and bruises, to many to list. This was just the fun stuff.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

2 sport related injuries for me. Nothing major. 

Age 19: Stress fracture to left foot from athletics requiring 12 months of no running.
Age 20: Laceration requiring a minor number of stitches from a bike ride accident.


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

*RE: Sports Injuries... I somehow feel normal here*

Age 8- while on fishing trip, carrying coke bottle, tripped fell, bottle broke, cut wrist, required 24 stitches.
Age 9 - broken foot(three bones), loading go-cart up on truck
Age10 - 30 stitches while running, carrying coke bottle, tripped fell, bottle broke cut hand at just above thumb
Age-11- Broken big toe, left foot-- off road motorcycle
Age 11- one week later sitting on motorcycle, six stitches right ankle when bike fell over and brake pedal cut me.
Age 14- Torn cartilage, playing football, right knee, finally fixed/remove damage pieces 
( all of it) at age 18.
Age 19- Broken little finger, left hand off road motorcycle racing
Age 22- Broken bone ( the one that holds up your shoulder from your back) practicing for off road motorcycle race
Age-22 Broken big toe right foot, off road motorcycle racing
Age-22- Broken left collarbone, MTB downhill drop
Age 23- Broken sternum, broken collarbone (left side again)downhill hill jump crash, off road motorcycle practice
Age 24- Various broken fingers during off road racing(moto) series that year
Age-28 Busted bursa left knee, off road (moto) crash, had it removed(bursa)
Age 29 three broken toes on left foot, off road moto playing
Age 30- Broken left hand and one finger, off road moto playing
Age 32- Fractured T 6 and T 7( back) and right ankle, off road racing ( moto)

At age 33, retired from moto racing( pretty much anyway, just do an occasional race now), took up mtb as main hobby, no serious damage over the last 13 years.

* I don't count anything that does not cause fractures of require stitches, so last 13 years would just be the usual skin loss and scars from rocks, trees and Florida Palmetto bushes.

ps.. left out the three broken ribs from Daytona 1991 Enduro race ( moto)... but I did better there in 92, winning that event Overall!


----------



## Spooler (Aug 17, 2004)

*I couldn't resist*

From 33 years of Soccer: (assorted sprain, pulls, etc. don't count)

4 operations on left knee (ACL, shattered kneecap, meniscus (sp?), clean-up trash)
3 broken ankles
dislocated shoulder
2 broken wrists
multiple broken/dislocated fingers
4 broken noses
toes broken more than can be known
concussion from diving into goalpost trying to head a ball clear
numerous broken ribs
several yards of stiches over the years
Ruptured testicle (got hard kicked in the boys)

AND THE PIECE DE RESISTANCE
A Dissected Vertebral Artery led to a blood clot in the brain. In the hospital for a month! Had a small stroke.
(I was forced into retirement at this point so I took up Adventure Racing & mountain biking, go figure.)

P.S.
My wife broke her ASS in a mountain bike wreck!


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Years of MTB/road/track riding, surfing, skydiving, skating, skiing, firefighting, and other fun stuff take a toll on the body, but *I wouldn't trade any of those experiences for the world!*

Thanks to the many concussions, I can't remember all the injuries! Doc says I have dain bramage, but I don't believe him. Getting old is gonna' be a pain thanks to so many fractures across joints. I found out that I have early onset of osteoporosis, so I have to be more careful these days.

* 4 concussions (most from riding bikes as a kid and adult)

* Left shoulder dislocation 600+ times. Once it gets bad, it falls out doing most anything. First one skateboarding at 18. 10 years without any dislocations after surgery, but I dislocated it again last year in a race, so here we go again (about 15 and counting).

*11 bone fractures. Right thumb, right pinky knuckle x2, right and left ulna's (wrist), left tibia, nose, rib x2, right big toe x2. 
Only 2 broken when hit by a car on a bike (required pin in thumb, screw in tibia). The rest from fights as a dumb youth, motorcycles, car crash, climbing trees.

*I won't even mention all the strains, sprains, tears, etc., with muscles, tendons, and ligaments.

*More stitches than I can count. Plenty of cool scars, but I haven't noticed any chicks digging them!

I'm sure there are more, but _so what_. *The fun that preceeded the injuries was usually worth the risk.* I'm still amazed I never got hurt more from some of the sh|t we did!


----------



## spdrycr (Oct 31, 2004)

My cat scratched me when I was playing "flying kitty". Does that count? 


BTW for those that don't know, "flying kitty" is when you throw your cat to the couch from any place a minimum of 10 feet away. Points are acrued by the wail of the cat, and accuracy. I.E. if the cat hits the wall, no points are given. The cat's wail must also be made IN THE AIR, i.e. if the cat shrieks when hitting the wall, the points are not given.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

*The worst pain ever...*

A banged up ego every time I biff. I'm averaging about 2 a year/

The bones mend, the bruises heal, the skins grows back, but a fractured psyche just plain sucks.


----------



## OkieInCT (Dec 20, 2003)

*Only 2*

Not nearly as many as others on here, just 2.
1) Scar on back of calf from chainring
2) Broke 3 bones in my ankle skydiving. Now have 2 pins and a metal plate holding it together.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

[QUOTE:

1.	Concussion: age 7 riding a bike w/out a helmet 
2.	Concussion: age 9 skateboarding at night ran into a kid coming in the opposite direction who also had no lights.
3.	Concussion: age 16 slammed into a wall by someone trying to block my shot in basketball
4.	Pulled Hamstrings in both legs: multiple times
5.	Pulled Quadriceps in both legs: multiple times
6.	Torn Hamstrings in both legs
7.	Torn Quadriceps in both legs
8.	Strained calve muscles on both legs
9.	Broken left Fibula
10.	Broken right Tibia: needing two surgeries and now has a metal rod inserted
11.	Jammed (at one point or another) all 10 fingers: many years of playing basketball
12.	Torn Hip flexor
13.	Sprained both ankles (multiple times) also basketball related
14.	Pinched Ulna Nerve
15.	Sprained right wrist
16.	Impinged right shoulder
17.	Bulged disc (lumbar): from cliff diving into a lake and hitting the water in a weird angle.
18.	Shin splints
19.	Tendonitis in both knees
20.	Sprained neck: rather violent endo last year on the North Shore Vancouver, BC
21.	Various cuts, bruises, scratches, lacerations, etc.; on legs, knees, elbows and forearms.

.[/QUOTE]

I don`t think pulled/torn hamstrings, strained calf muscles, sprained ankle and shin spints can count as sports injurys if your making a real, serious list. You might ass well throw in "cut elbow" or "bruised knee". Do you know what i mean? oh wait you`ve mentioned the bruises!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

spdrycr said:


> BTW for those that don't know, "flying kitty" is when you throw your cat to the couch from any place a minimum of 10 feet away.


 I play that game with our dogs! The G. Sheperd is a bit large to get a good toss, but you can really huck a Terrier.

The Blue Heeler can do backflip 360's and stick the landing. I'd teach her tailwhips, but she doesn't have a tail!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Damitletsride! said:


> I don`t think pulled/torn hamstrings, strained calf muscles, sprained ankle and shin spints can count as sports injurys if your making a real, serious list. You might ass well throw in "cut elbow" or "bruised knee". Do you know what i mean? oh wait you`ve mentioned the bruises!


 For real. The list should be limited to lacerations requiring 15 or more stiches, concussions resulting in unconsciousness, and broken bones.

Severed tendons are acceptable, but any dislocation better be a good one.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

*Anyway, heres my list.*

Concussion age 10 driving toy tractor into gate

Damaged pancreas and slight internal bleading, stomped on by my horse

Dislocated knee, skiing

Cuncussion, mtb crash. endo over a jump, still have facial scars

Concussion, road bike crash

Lots of other pissy injuries that i couldnt be botherd to mention.

I`m still waiting to break something


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks, I feel much better about myself. Here's my modest highlight list:
1. Age 14: Broken tibia - wrecked on sidewalk in Moab after riding slickrock trail for the first time. The toe strap held onto my foot and my leg broke against the top tube.
2. Age 16: Broken thumb, snowboarding
3-6. Age 17-18: 3 broken arms. One was really nasty, a "silver fork" meaning my arm was bent up about 20 degrees a few inches back from the wrist. My friends still watch the video occasionally for some sick reason. These happened during snowboarding and basketball.

I started to learn more about my limits after that. Since then I've had no more broken bones (knock knock knock) but a nasty wreck 2 years ago left me with a damaged rotator cuff (rehab does wonders) , 20 square inches of rock rash and a strange numb spot on my lower quad. Besides that I have chrondomalasia and tendonitis in the knees, and the usual scrapes and bruises.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Age 12 - ran off edge of (small) cliff playing ultimate frisbee at night, ran waaay too far to make catch ... shattered tailbone, lots of stitches ... my ass scars are still pretty good. Never forget my now-wife getting her first peek and declaring: "Okay, those are either the worst stretch marks I've ever seen, or ..."

Age 14 - left shoulder seperation white water kayaking. Got turned and caught in a hole. Pretty scary.

Age 15 - rebroke remainder of tailbone mtb'ing (second time out!) For those who have never broken their ass, let alone twice, don't laugh too much ... it hurts like the dickens ...

Age 15 - right shoulder dislocation kayaking ... good flooding = nice rapids, but I missed my line and hung meself on a downed tree. 

Age 16 - fractured right arm, football. Playing fullback, I got gang-tackled out of bounds ... I got the first down, but the idiot holding the yard marker forgot to move. I got impaled with a protruding screw, and fractured a bone to boot. That guy was an arse.

Age 16 - left shoulder dislocation, kayaking.

Age 17 - dislocated knee, mtb'ing. 

Age 17 - concussion, mtbing. Bad bad crash.

Age 17 - dislocated right shoulder, rugby.

Age 17 - separated left shoulder, kayaking. Running a 10 foot waterfall ... first two times, no worries. Third time, I rotated in the air and hit the water upside down and all wrong. 

Age 18 - dislocated right shoulder, kayaking. I just don't learn ... I blame those Mountain Dew commercials.

Age 18 - dislocated knee, rugby. 

Age 18 - concussion and broken nose, football ... scrimmaging with an overenthusiastic teammate, who was a Toronto all-star at the time, and I think went on to play line at Michigan. 285 at the time and could run a sub-5 40 ... crushed my ass in a drill (I was all of 185). My friend, too. 

Age 18 - separated left shoulder, kayaking ... I flipped, tapped for help and the rescue boat ran me over, pulling my arm waaay out. Most gruesome of injuries. 

Age 19 - dislocated right shoulder, kayaking. Shallow moving water rolling competition. The end of kayaking for me. 'Cause you see, I know when to say when. Really.

Age 19 - broken ribs, running track. Most embarassing. I tripped up running a relay, and came down on the rail inside the track. It was a wierd day ... another dude broke his hip running the individual 100 metres, and there was a delay when a huge swarm of bees passed through. I'll never forget hearing that loudspeaker announcement (being tended at the ambulance): "Please do not run, or scream, or wave your arms at the bees ... it's normal for them to move to start new hives this time of year ..." Must have been wierd astrological allignment or something. 

Age 20 - dislocated left shoulder, uh ... wrestling ... with my now-wife. Sport or extra-carricular activity, you decide. That rotator cuff was done, and the remainder of my right one got toasted compensating over the 3 months before surgery on the left ... so got the right reconstructed as well, 2 months later. Ti pins make for shiny x-rays. Amazingly, the damage (while extensive) was almost entirely soft tissue. My bones - and most of my cartilage - are veratibly pristine. But it was pretty bad. 

But now I've remained serious-injury free for near on 7 years ... still do physio every week to keep the shoulders happy, but I don't complain ...


----------



## Red Ascent (Jan 15, 2004)

*Oh, let's see...*

From oldest, to most recent...nearly all cycling related, too!

1983 (Spring): 17 stitches in chin, plus massive road rash, when the front quick release skewer broke on my road bike, causing the front wheel to take a different flight path than the rest of the bike upon hitting a pothole.

1983 (Fall): Three broken ribs and a concussion when two defensive ends hit me at the same time after I bobbled a high snap on a punt during a varsity football game; one of them speared me with his helmet in the side as both of my arms were extended up over my head reaching for the ball. It didn't help that on two earlier punts, I was able to draw unjustified "roughing the kicker" penalties after I shanked the ball off the side of my foot by falling down and faking that I'd been hit when the ref wasn't looking right at me.

1984 (Spring): Severely bruised kidney and cracked ribs when two kids from a rival high school sucker punched me (and a few others) in the back from a car while our cycling team was doing a time trial. The local police caught the kids the next day; they were ultimately prosecuted and convicted on assault and battery charges.

1985 (Summer): Shattered patella and massive road rash resulting from a crash in a road race at Bear Mountain, NY, during the treacherous 50 mph-plus descent. My beloved Eddy Merckx 753SL Pro frameset was damaged beyond repair. This was the injury that made me quit road racing for 15 years in favor of long distance touring.

1990 (Summer): Severe case of heat stroke after a 100-mile ride in 100° heat and high humidity. This hospitalization was the first of many, which ultimately (3 years later!) be determined to have been caused by widespread cancerous tumors in most of my sinuses. Cancer treated sucessfully with surgery and radiation in late 1993.

1996 (Summer): Another case of severe heat stroke during a ride, this time immediately diagnosed as caused by pre-cancerous tumors in the sinuses. More surgery to remove the tumors; no further recurrences to date (2005).

1999 (Fall): Separated shoulder incurred when my road bike kicked out from underneath me on a set of wet railroad tracks, while commuting home in the rain in Indianapolis, IN. Split my helmet into two pieces, and bent the drop bars on the bike, too.

2000 (Summer): Severely bruised sternum from doing an endo in the rock gardens atop Mt. Tom, RI, while showing the trails to a visiting rider from PA. Most of the damage incurred was to my jersey (broke the zipper in half) and to my ego.

2003 (Summer): Non-displaced distal fracture of the left radius during the OMBC mountain bike race at Velo-Z, near Zanesville, OH. I dropped the front wheel of the bike into an erosion trench during a high-speed descent, and it wedged firmly in there, launching me over the bars. I was told this is a classic FOOH (fall on outstreched hand) injury, which is exactly what I did. Also managed to slightly tear some of the wrist ligaments and cause some diplacement of the bones of the wrist, but not enough to warrant surgery.

Isn't cycling fun?!?!


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Cuts? Bruises? You're kidding me....*



kept man said:


> Age 14 - left shoulder seperation white water kayaking. Got turned and caught in a hole. Pretty scary.


Me too - paddle pulled me out, at the expense of my shoulder. Still hurts serving in tennis. I can't believe some of you are included cuts, scrapes, and stitches. How can you even remember those?

My hot list:

- torn right medial meniscus, quadricep in first attempt at a 360 - skiing
- broken ribs, badly torn meniscus, quadricep, right deltoid destroyed, concussion - GS skiing
- dislocated right hip - ultimate frisbee
- broken ribs - ultimate frisbee
- a zillion other injuries - ultimate frisbee
- 2x torn right ACL, medial meniscus - ultimate frisbee (leads to host of other injuries and eventually quit ultimate & running....and started mtn biking & climbing instead - not a bad thing)
- dislocated right shoulder - kayaking (see above)

I'm pretty lucky with bones, but they are held together with weak sauce. Since quitting ultimate I haven't really had any MAJOR injuries (knock vigorously on wood), but I've also toned things down a bit. I feel a lot more destructible at 31 than I did at 21.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Damitletsride! said:


> I don`t think pulled/torn hamstrings, strained calf muscles, sprained ankle and shin spints can count as sports injurys if your making a real, serious list. You might ass well throw in "cut elbow" or "bruised knee". Do you know what i mean? oh wait you`ve mentioned the bruises!


I would have to agree with you. Just about everyone on the planet has at some time pulled a muscle and sprained an ankle.

As for my injuries, the only two I consider real injuries are a broken collar bone and the loss of the lense in my left eye. One hot steamy day I shucked my eye protection and it happened to be the same day had a limb fly back and hit me in the eye. A portion of the broken limb penetrated my cornea and then proceded to break off in my eye. The result was emergency surgery to remove the stick and my lense, close the wound with four stiches and two nights in the hospital.

Later after it all healed up I had another surgery to replace the lense with an artificial one. Big fun and yes, I had about a three mile ride back to the car with the stick still in my eye scraping the inside of my eyelid with every attempt at a blink.

I wish I would have taken a couple pics to share.


----------



## spdrycr (Oct 31, 2004)

singletrack said:


> I play that game with our dogs! The G. Sheperd is a bit large to get a good toss, but you can really huck a Terrier.
> 
> The Blue Heeler can do backflip 360's and stick the landing. I'd teach her tailwhips, but she doesn't have a tail!


Pure genius! As for Blue... well that's just sick, video please!

Oh, and for all you wusses who won't do six foot drops to flat, my lil f*cker cat Gizmo has something to show you. A six foot manual off from fridge to floor w/o a sound. That impresses me everytime I see it, and he's only 2' tall on hind legs. I'm 5'7" and won't do a six foot drop to flat. Cat hucks are cool....


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Allright here are some of my accidents: 

1: one when I was six, I was riding my bike, and I fell to my side, and scraped my ear on the pavement, and it caused my earloube to be torn, and causing me to get 12 stitches.

2: Just some bruses from lacrosse, and also coming close to being knocked out.

3: Screwed up my knee in cross country, causing severe pain, and every once in a while, I still feel pain in it.

4: Messed up my finger (was helping my friend out with a school project by taking pics of the car coming at me) by having a 1/8 nitro buggy slamming into it at 40mph and this causing me to get six stitches on my index finger, and a nice scar which I still have to this day, and also a bump on my lip because it hit me in the face. 

5: Just his last Setember, being taken out by a sappling that was just chilling in the middle of the trail and this causing me to almost get a concussion, and a nice big ugly cut/burn on my neck, and btw that same day I went on a date, but it was all good chicks dig the scars. 

Then just the usual cuts, scrapes, bruses.
Dave


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 15, 2004)

*do mechanic injuries count? like....*

losing a finger piece in a brake rotor, or needing stiches after cranking your finger inbetween the chanin and chain ring by mistake? (superglued that one, btw)

other that i can remember.
broke that little moon shaped bone in both wrists skateboarding
shattered the fifth metatarsal joint (last joint of the small toe) skateboarding requiring surgery two years later after finnaly getting it looked at.
broken rib playing ice hockey
concussion, hockey practice.
multiple seperated shoulders from crashing the old mtb.
shattered collarbone (36 plus pieces) in a road sprint. 16 weeks in a brace for that one.
concussion and golfball sized knot creekboating
back injury that i haven't had checked yet, but is still acting up after about six months. creekboating.
cracked that small bone in the forearm creeking (bought forearm guards after that one)
this was the best, detached my bicep at the elbow removing a playboat from my truck. six months, no exercise after that baby. still paying off the surgery.

can't remember everything else. in know i have had 30 plus stiches not counting the surgery ones. not too bad all things considered.


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

By Mellow Yellow:

1.	Concussion: age 7 
2.	Concussion: age 9 
3.	Concussion: age 16

That explains a lot....LOL

I'll have to get a copy of my medical records, all I can say is it is a good thing I started wearing helmets at a young age. My worst was breaking my leg in 4 places, second was tearing up various tendons and stuff when I flipped a jeep 7 times end over end. (My dad was not happy when he saw his jeep) This year alone I cut two fingers to the bone, messed up both legs bad, tweaked my back, and got the sniffles.


----------



## BikeKilla (Apr 4, 2004)

*I'll play...*

this reminds me to update my health insurance...

....in roughly chronological order...

-Partial temporary paralysis after while skiing and crashing into a wooden stake holding the fence up in a ski race course
-Partial amputation on right index finger after getting it caught between the chainring and chain
-chump broken toe biking
- Severe spain of the right wrist crashing my atv
-Severe sprain and partial break of the right ankle playing basketball. I've still got chunks of bone floating around in there
-concussion playing hockey. I was 5'1 and 110 he was 6'3" and 220 pissed off the wrong guy and got checked HARD
-complete ACL tear and reconsructive surgery on the left knee. Crashed in the moguls during a jump in Winter Park CO- this one sucked the worse

slowed down a bit lately- not to many injuries the last ten years-gotta conserve these genes for the next generation

Dan


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

*One injury missing*

Everyone seems to be forgetting to mention the pre-existing brain injury you need to ride a mountain bike fast enough to acquire other more interesting injuries


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

*Hummmm*

1.Skateboarding;

A) Inumerable torn ligaments in both ankles with bone fragments. 
B) Broken wrist
C) Multiple concussions
D) enough wood splinters to build a house. 
E) Seperated shoulder

2. BMX/MTB/Road bike/cyclocross etc

A) Broken collarbone
B) Dislocated shoulder
C) Shattered shoulder Blade
D) Torn ankle ligaments....again
E) Torn knee Ligaments
F) Concussion.....again
G) Dislocated thumb ( surgery) 
H) Broken fingers
I) Cracked vertebrae, compressed spine ( Reminder, high speed wheelies on a road bike, maybe not) 
J) Broken ribs ( Faaariggggin painful, "don't make me laugh" )

I know I forgot some stuff but you get the idea. Man, I better not stop moving or I won;t be able to get going again.

Oh ya, if partying and being a dumbass was a sport there would be 4 more broken bones in there.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

I think I may have the most bizarre. I preface this description with the fact that I am a clydesdale; weighing in at 225lbs. FOR THE FAINT OF HEART - READ NO FURTHER!

I was playing rugby, broke a tackle, or so I thought! The dude tackles me by the bag and bag only. Can you imagine 225 going full throttle only to be pulled down by your scrotum??? Oddly, I hung on to the ball, turned and presented it for the ensuing ruck!

I remember laying on the ground ABSOLUTELY mortified; I'd thought I'd lost The Twins(of Big Jim and The Twins fame). Also, the guy didn't hit my stones. After the horror passed I was 100% A O.K.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

knocked my bottom teeth threw my bottom lip falling off jungle gym 
split my chin open tripping 
split my chin + concussion running in empty pool 
knocked my front teeth threw my front lip swinging water filled canisters into pool
got bitten by a baboon fainted and got dragged by my hair
cut my index finger open building tree house with dad 
sprained leg on some stupid toy 
sprained ankle sliding into street pole on skate board 
left shoulder dislocation doing butterfly in pool 
bent three fingers backwards at the knuckle below the nail someone slammed car door on them. 
my dog bit my front lip open ( i deserved that one) 
left knee dislocation catching Frisbee on beach in cyprus 
left knee dislocation pushing old farmhouse wall over 
concussion and missing skin on right shoulder sand dune sledding 
left knee dislocation swinging playing base ball with a stick and a peach 
cut my nose and fore head open landing into barbed wire fence.
left knee dislocation wrestling a friend 6 hours before new years 2000 cape town 
cut my left hand deeply 2 inches across opening oysters for romantic dinner 6 stitches 
punched holes in left shin with peddle 
deep tissue bruise pelvis going over handle bars on tabletop 
deep tissue bruising left elbow going over handle bars on a near vertical rock garden 
cut open my left calf on peddles 
dislocated left wrist and tore tissue peddling up a hill undergoing rehabilitation


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

Age 17: Pole vaulting at the California state meet. My pole shattered in the middle of a jump, splintering into and through my hand and breaking my finger in 2 places. 15 stitches and back to new.

Video: 



 (watch in high quality)


----------



## tymission (Apr 6, 2011)

*My list of Body Destruction*

1) Compound Fracture Tibia and Fibula
2) Compound Fracture Radius and Ulna
3) Broken Nose (Still need to get my septum straightened out)
4) Hairline fracture Left Thumb
5) Torn Hip Flexor
6) Impaled Left Hand on a Nail
7) Right hand Set on fire (Don't ask, stupidity as a teenager, no lasting problems other than scars)
8) Major Road Rash Left Elbow (could see the bones)
9) Numerous Cuts, bruises, rash
10) Numerous Finger jams (Wrestling for 7 years)

11*) Current-- Puncture Wound*--Nursing my right leg after falling in a turn onto a 4 inch spike as I like to call it. Trail groomers left a small tree stump 4 inches tall.* EFFIN HURTS!!!!*


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

Otb on a serious ledge drop into a cactus patch=severe spinal compression, cactus needles throughout my upper body including under my tongue and helmet in four major pieces. Thank god for sunglasses keeping needles out of my eyes.

Skiing = broken back, ouch. L10 & 11 now fused.

Front end washout on hard pack = wrist joint split up the middle. F'n painful!

Clipped a pedal on curb = orb into phone pole. Arm crushed under body. Elbow broken.

Otb = broken ribs.

Rock climbing = rope burns and rock rash from lead climbing falls.

Fly fishing = major chunks of shins removed by rocks, rattle snake bite.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

age 19: broken t9 vertabrae i think (the biggest one, a little lower than mid way down the spine)

sprained ankles and knees

various cuts and bruises that come with every ride

overall, injurry wise, i consider myself pretty lucky.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

age 14 - dh riding - 15 stickes in one leg 10 in the other, hub decided it wanted to be a 'fixed' hub. high speed spinning cranks to the legs. 

age 17 - bmxing - rolled ankle to the INSIDE, should have broken it, then they could have fixed it. now i have a funny walk

age 16-18 - provincial/state level volleyball - countless broken fingers and rolled ankles

18 - bmxing - one broken wrist, one sprained. nose manualing a ledge when OTB at the end and fell 6 feet 

18 - bmxing - concussion / 4 staples in the back of head. i now wear a helmet! 

19 - road biking - repetitive strain injuries to right knee. poorly set pedal cleats, knee blew up to twice its normal size


----------



## jay19 (Feb 21, 2011)

age 19 and first motorcycle accident: 
---- road rash on elbow and knee
---- broken thumb / bone in hand / chipped fibula / and broken humerous

age 19 again while recooperating from above accident:
---- torn meniscus in left knee - From a mountain bike accident when I fell off a 7 foot cliff and landed straight on my left leg. Below the knee it went to the left, and above the knee went to the right. Sounded like when you break a celery bunch in half, worst sound and pain I have ever been in.

early 20 something from 2nd motorcycle accident:
---- road rash on my right ass cheek

early 20's from playing soccer and stupid injuries:
---- torn meniscus and basically blown out knee resulting it surgeries to repair meniscus and remove cartlidge pieces


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Had lots of little bump and scrapes but my two winners are...

1 - age 11-12 or so I fell of my BMX bike, end of the grip was torn and the handlbar cut a gash into my chin so deep I could touch my tounge from underneath. Required 250 stitches, 5 layers and a plastic surgeon.

2 - age 22 I herniated a disc on a sport climbing fall in KY. Had back surgery in '04 to correct and its been fine ever since!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hmmm, interesting........*

I noticed this post was originally put up in 2004 when I had no sport related injuries. My how things change. In the past three years:

Broke a rib mountain biking
Broke a rib snowboarding
Broke three ribs, puncured a lung, dislocated a clavicle and almost tore off an ear (all surfing) 
Had rotator cuff surgery from a life time of playing sports poorly.

I have to say things are beginning to catch up to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Cracked Rib - Wrestling
Hyper-extended knee - Wrestling
Torn Rotators Cuff x2 - Wrestling
Concussion - Football
Torn Meniscus - Football
Separated Shoulder x3 - Wrestling
Concussion - Wrestling
Torn cartilage in wrist - Snowboarding

Worst I can remember biking was when I was younger, and some friends and I were bunny hopping over some fallen trees, and my front tire didn't quite make it. Went otb, lots of cuts and scrapes, but nothing too serious.

Edit: Oh, I also have cauliflower ear from wrestling, but that's not really an injury. It's not huge like some guys, I always drained as much as I could. But I do have some hardening. Not a big deal, starts a lot of conversations with the ladies


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

14 years - inline skating, broken radius bone
23 years - skiing, mild concussion ( But I SENT IT)
a few issues of road rash from road biking, a few light MTB crashes, no big deals.

I have skied my entire life, but I tend to not do the craziest things anymore. I do however hit 60+ mph every so often, which is probably 10 seconds of tucking on any decently steep run in real mountains.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I've yet to start college, so my list is shorter, and hopefully will stay that way.

5 years old- I tripped my friend and knocked him out. We were running.
14 years old- OTB due to a loose headset, some nice road rash, and a broken rib.
14-16 years old- several knee dislocations (baseball), which ended up requiring two reconstructive surgeries: one microfracture, one mosaicplasty. My freakin' cleat got stuck in the mud while I was pivoting to swing the bat. My ankle didn't move, but my knee sure did. :skep: 

I ain't had nothing last year or this year that I can remember or that caused serious injury (of course, some nice OTB and whatnot, nothing broken though.) I haven't been on the mountain since before my last knee surgery in December, so maybe I'll start adding to that list after I start mountain biking again. Road biking is totally safe and stuff.  :nono:


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I (thankfully) don't have too long of a list.

In HS I pulled my hamstring. I went to PT, but even nowadays sometimes if I really work it it'll be sore after.

Also in HS, I got a mild concussion playing pickup football.

Other than that, just scrapes and bruises.


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Came around a corner pretty hot and my front tire lost traction in some mud under the leaves. I unclipped my right leg in an attempt to catch myself, but didn't see a log with a short, pointy piece sticking up. Well, my leg found said pointy piece and pointy piece found my leg bone after finding plenty of muscle tissue and tendons along the way. Luckily I was with a buddy who was able to help me hobble out. So I went to the ER last night and got 2 stitches to re-attach tendons, 2 stitches to seal up the tissue that cover all the tendons and stuff, and then 7 to seal up the whole wound. Woke up this morning and couldn't move my foot so went to Campbell Clinic to get x-rays and stuff. Ankle isn't broken which means it's tendon damage probably. I'll be going in again tomorrow for an MRI to see the extent of the damage, then meeting with a leg/ankle doctor Wednesday to see what needs to happen from there. My uncle who is an orthopedic surgeon is telling me surgery is likely, so I'm down and out for about a month at the bare minimum Just trying desperately to keep it from getting infected at this point.

The day of:









After the 11 stitches:


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

ok, I'll play.
5 ys old - fell running; was sucking on cap off bullion cubes (metal cap like short lipstick cap) chopped upper incisor out. Most f'ing blood I ever saw.
8 ys old - fell running; greenstick fr R wrist
10 ys old - fell skateboarding while being pulled by a motorcycle; broken tibia, f'ed knee, broken ankle. Several screws and plates later I'm better.
14 yrs old - The old "watch this" - Riding my motorcycle, I pull a 3rd gear wheelie, loop it, crash to the ground. Dislocated left shoulder, broken left wrist, concussion, SeRiOuS road rash. My Dad was impressed, he said "I never saw anyone limp in the air before". He was an ex Navy figher pilot.
15 ys old - was watching the girls softball teams practicing, didn't notice (sorta like tunnel vision) that I was on the edge of the driving range. Took a line drive golf ball in the nutz. I folded up and laid there for 5 minutes. The twins swelled to the size of softballs. When my Mom came to get me, I sugested that she take me directly to the hospital.
17 yrs old - riding my motorcycle between Auburn University and Oplika, see a nice young lady walking beside the hwy. I turn to check out that fanny and an old drunk stops in the middle of the hwy. He's driving a pos 60 Chevy. I hit him in the rear, my motorcycle stops there; I pass through the back window, skip off the dash on the passengers side and land where the passengers feet go. I know I'm in serious trouble. I can see the bottom of my right foot. Compound fracture of tibia and fibula. I start off with a tourniquet using my belt. About that time I notice an Alabama State trooper standing by the drivers door. This is the BIGGEST man I have ever seen. He says to the driver, "Willie, you in a heap of trouble". Several operations and 8 months in traction, I'm slowly getting around again.
21 yrs old - I'm in the infantry in VietNam and was walking up a trail. Our unit (6 ppl) was going to scout an area for enemy activity. Pitch black dark, one shot is heard in front of us, the bullet strikes me in the right hand, shatters my rifle, and knocks me down. I'm messed up for 4 weeks. Takes 3 operations to get all the little **** out, and repair the tendons.
22 yrs old - I'm in the central highlands in VietNam at one of our base camps. Fairly safe. It's 2:00 in the morning and I'm walking toward the showers and I can see activity at the edge of camp. I whirl and run back to my hooch to get my gun, helmet and flak vest. All the while screaming bloody murder. As I am running back towards the edge of camp, I can see muzzle flashes in front of me. FYI, you can't see flashes from the guns unless you are looking straight down the barrel. So, I think "those stupid guards, they're shooting into the compound". I collect a couple more bullets at that point. One passes through my sack WITHOUT hitting anything important, another bullet strikes the ground, explodes and hits me in the right knee. The 3rd bullet hits me in the back as I'm falling. Broken rib, f'ed knee, and sore balls.
25 yrs old - Racing Enduro on my 125cc Penton motorcycle and try to pass some slower riders. As I'm passing on the right of them, I hit something, am catapulted off the side of the trail. I fall 10-15 feet into a creek. When I came to, my face was under water, motorcycle was laying on top of me, muffler was burning my leg and gasoline was leaking down my back. Net result; broken right wrist, bruised/sprained ankle, f'ed back.
30 yrs old - Water skiing behind my 18' jet boat at 6:30 in the morning, the water was flat as pool table, was a beautiful morning. I told my honey I wanted to do high speed run. So she ramps me up to about 75MPH. The day is so nice, the water is so flat, I'm really digging it. The skeg of the ski hits a log floating just beneath the surface. I hit like a ton of bricks. Dislocated left shoulder, 3 broken ribs, f'ed the knee (again), ripped tendons in right hand, several broken toes on right foot and a 3" gash in my forehead.
38 yrs old - Got into mountain bikes, was riding on the street and decided to wheelie a coconut in the road. Looped bike, fell weirdly; broke big toe right foot, right wrist, and tailbone. Oh damn, that accident hurt.
48 yrs old - was preriding at Hard Rock (Ocala) on a Saturday, race on Sunday. Drove for 5 hours, put on my bike duds, rode my bike for 20 seconds and had an OMG type of OTB fall. Blew my left shoulder, f'ed the knee (again), broke a couple of fingers on left hand, and 2 ribs on the left side. I was riding a Cannondale Raven at the time, broke the frame at the headtube. As well as the barend and handlebar, from me landing on them. It took 5 years before I could sleep on my left side. Had recovered somewhat (slept in chair for 3-4 weeks) and was relaxing on sofa. Neighbors grand-daughter knocks on door and tells me "grandpaw fell and can't get up". I think "no sweat" and go to help. When I get there, I can see that the old boy had checked out. So I do CPR on him. Every breath feels like my chest is full of knives. The EMS folks show up after 10 minutes or so and I rise to leave. I pass out and fall on top of the glass coffee table. Several stiches later I'm back on the couch, my chest hurts like hell.
58 yrs old - was riding Anthill at Ocala, spun out on a climb, landed on right elbow. Burst bursa and a lump the size of a orange. Blood squrts a couple of feet.
61 yrs old - was riding Brush Creek trail in Ducktown, Tn. Man that trail is fun, I was gettin it, came to a corner with a dinner plate size rock in the middle of the trail. Cranked the bike over a bit and the stem was not tight enough on the steerer tube. The stem made a screehch sound and down I went. Landed on my right elbow, damn elbow swelled up to baseball size, big hematoma on right lower leg, 2 sore ribs (not broken, this time).
63 yrs old - I wuz on a night ride and on a short steep descent, I went OTB and landed on my Camelbak. Blew the bladder and cracked my helmet. I wasn't hurt. Since I'm 30 minutes from my truck and already warmed up, I think "I'm gonna try that again". So next try results in another crash. This time it's a low side, I do everything correctly. I ride the bike into ground, hands on the bars. But my right elbow cracks 2 ribs on right side, I'm so mad, I finish my ride and FINALLY get back to the parking area. I can't get the bike into my truck. I sorta roll the bike in and go home. I can barely breath, I had to get my honey to bathe me. The next week was hell, laying down was very painful, coughing was NOT permitted.
Now, I am 64, nothing has happened of late. Even though last week I did miss a corner and get hung up in the sticker vines. I was worried about tearing my new PI shorts. lol


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

My injuries:
Countless jammed fingers from basketball and football.
Minor concussion from running into another player during an intermural football game during college. 

4 severely sprained ankles from basketball and football. 

I havent stepped foot on a basketball court since the last major ankle sprain 10 years ago. Dr told me, it would have been better to have broken my ankle rather than pulling the ligaments on the left side. I would have healed faster. I was on crutches for 6 weeks.

Stitches in left index finger caused from catching it between a sprocket and chain on an exercise bike in 8th grade. Still no feeling on tip of my finger.

Stitches in left ear from running into a bike rack.

Injuries I have caused:
One concussion from attempting to throw out a batter in a co ed league softball game. Batter hit a dribbler up the third base line, me playing third, scooped up the ball and sidearmed it to first only to drill the batter in the back of the head tossing him head over heels. Havent played since. 

One bloody black eye from a little league baseball game. I was running to catch a popfly in the outfield. Center fielder called me off, so i pulled my glove away, ball drilled him dead center of his eye socket. 

Fun stuff.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

About 15 years ago, I was gettin' with this cutie, she was an ex Miss New Mexico and I tore a glut muscle. Dang, that hurt! The Dr. was like, "you did that how"?


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

Achilles Tendon Rupture while playing soccer:

Soon after surgery:









Some time after they took the stitches out:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Dragos said:


> Achilles Tendon Rupture while playing soccer:
> 
> Soon after surgery:
> 
> ...


Ouch! How was the recovery? Doesn't your Dr. know they make glue to fix the incision? That's what they used on my hernia incision and I can't even see a scar.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

OK here goes. 
A lifetime of bumps, bruises, cuts, scrapes and sprains from all manner of sports
38 years ago - sprained ankle and torn meniscus from palying football. The knee surgery was brutal then
22 years ago - Surgery for herniated L5-S1 disc. skiing and soccer
Then I got started Mountain biking!
10 years ago - broken left Elbow
8 years ago - Fusion Surgery for herniated C4-5-6 discs
4 years ago - Punctured lung and 7 broken ribs from a fall after a jump trying to go around a fallen jumper. My son and I share a freeride bike and it put both of us in the hospital the same week!
Lately I've been pretty careful and had nothing major. I seem to get tennis elbow from skiing the last couple of years. The first 20 years after the knee surgery were tough but riding the bike changed my knee for the better. Never gets sore anymore.:thumbsup:


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

My turn:
3yrs old: racing sisters, fell and broke nose on a bedframe
5yrs old: "helping" my uncle load his dragster, fell off trailer, broken nose
7yrs old: herding cattle on 3 wheeler (I'm old!) and had a bull turn on me. Put the 3 wheeler through a barbed wire fence. I could see my stomach lining! Grandma sewed me up on the floor of the cattle trailer.
8: tried to manual onto a curb with my evil kneivel bike. 17 stitches in eyebrow from the ape hangers
9: "sword fighting" with broomsticks. I lost the fight and 2 teeth.
14: broken ankle in football
15: blown acl/mcl in football
18: line drive back to the mound, fractured collarbone
19: another broken ankle and tooth playing basketball
22: broken ankle, racquetball
26: separated shoulder mtn bike (seemed like a rideable line!)
37: (6 weeks ago) another rideable line... Cracked one and fractured another rib with bruised sternum and cartilage damage.
Several other little things (dislocated/broken fingers/knuckles/toes, torn rotator coming back too early from collarbone fracture - byebye scholarship!). TONS of shin scars from flats during the bmx years. Kicked by multiple horses/cows. 
That's all for me!


----------



## Wallace49 (May 18, 2011)

chipped vertebrae - hs football
broken wrist - baseball
boxers break hand 

guess I got off pretty easy. (knock on wood)


----------

